# Eurobike Countdown - die Radon Neuheiten 2013!



## Radon-Bikes (1. August 2012)

Radon Bikes hat den Eurobike Countdown gezündet! 

Ab heute wird jeden Tag von Montag bis Samstag ein neues Radon Bike 2013 auf unserer Webseite vorgestellt! Am besten schaut Ihr regelmäßig auf www.radon-bikes.de, dann wisst Ihr über die Neuerungen und Highlights der Bikes Bescheid. Live und in Farbe könnt Ihr die Räder dann auf der Eurobike-Messe in Friedrichshafen bewundern. Am Samstag, den 1. September ist Publikumstag und die Messe ist für alle zugänglich. Wir sind auf dem Stand FG A4/2 auf dem Außengelände zu finden, werden den Grill anschmeißen und freuen uns über jeden Gast an unserem Trailer!

Viele Grüße,
Radon Bikes


----------



## Elemental (4. August 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> ...
> Ab heute wird jeden Tag von Montag bis Samstag...


 
Montag bis Freitag, oder? Vom heutigen Samstag gibt's jedenfalls noch nix zu sehen 

edit:
Mein Fehler! In den News steht es schon drin, nur im Kalender funktioniert der Link vom 4.8. noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (5. August 2012)

Autsch, die Farben des Slide. Beim Black Sin dagegen finde ich die Farbe gelungen.


----------



## romanb7 (5. August 2012)

Ron-Ritchey schrieb:


> Werden die 2013er endlich wieder billiger?



Aus welchem Bundesland kommst du? Hoffentlich aus einem in dem die Schule morgen wieder losgeht!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max_V (5. August 2012)

Ron-Ritchey schrieb:


> Werden die 2013er endlich wieder billiger?


Troll in den 21 Beiträgen die du geschrieben hast, hast du noch keine irgendwie sinnvolle Aussage gemacht!

Und noch etwas Radon ist nicht BILLIG! Radon-Bikes sind günstig!!! Das ist ein großer Unterschied, einer den du eh nie verstehen wirst. Die Qualität von einem Radonrahmen ist nicht schlechter oder besser als die eines anderen Hersteller und für das Geld bekommst du von keinem anderen Hersteller bessere Parts! 
Deshalb einfach weiter so RADON


----------



## Kruemelmonster (6. August 2012)

Was mich ein bisschen erschreckt, sind einige echte Knallbonbonfarben, die in 2013 scheinbar der Hit werden sollen. Zum Beispiel das 2013er Slide ... solche Farbbomben scheint Cube auch für 2013 an den Start gebracht zu haben.

Persönlich finde ich, man sieht sich an sowas schneller satt.


----------



## Elemental (7. August 2012)

Ich hoffe stark, dass es das Slide auch in dezenteren Farben geben wird. Wollte mir eigentlich ein 2013er Slide 7.0 zulegen, nachdem die 2012er ja leider ausverkauft sind...


----------



## Mecka-Joe (8. August 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Was mich ein bisschen erschreckt, sind einige echte Knallbonbonfarben, die in 2013 scheinbar der Hit werden sollen. Zum Beispiel das 2013er Slide ... solche Farbbomben scheint Cube auch für 2013 an den Start gebracht zu haben.
> 
> Persönlich finde ich, man sieht sich an sowas schneller satt.



Ich finde die Farben super.
Das Slide Rahmen BLAU, Hinterbau GELB echt starke Farbkombination.
Das wird mein nächstes Bike.

Gruß aus dem Schwobenländle.

Joe


----------



## log11 (8. August 2012)

Grausame Farben die einem Augenkrebs verursachen....finde ich.
Understatmant scheint nicht mehr so angesagt zu sein.


----------



## siebenacht (8. August 2012)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Ich finde die Farben super.
> Das Slide Rahmen BLAU, Hinterbau GELB echt starke Farbkombination.
> Das wird mein nächstes Bike.
> 
> ...



Na da gehts schon los, der Hinterbau ist eigentlich grün und die passenden Klamotten gibt es von Craft:
http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/kategorien/layer-3-sportbekleidung/craft-198921-active-run-logo-tee-198921-1606.html
http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/kategorien/layer-3-sportbekleidung/craft-1900683-performance-bike-loose-fit-shorts-1901283-2900.html?pgNr=1
Ansonsten wird die Kleidungswahl sehr schwierig.

Ich finds :kotz:, aber ist eben Geschmackssache.

Hat natürlich auch einen Vorteil, man wird auf jeden Fall kein Tier im Wald sehen.

Ich hoffe mal, dass Radon bei der Aussage bleibt, dass es das SWOOP auch in schwarz geben wird. 

Gruß 78


----------



## dinderedenn (8. August 2012)

0ßß0ß00ß0ß0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (8. August 2012)

@siebenacht: Die von dir erwähnte Craft-Hose ist 2012 ausverkauft in gängigen Größen. Die wirst du nicht mehr kriegen...


----------



## siebenacht (8. August 2012)

@ Flitschbirne
Will ick auch nicht, schließlich möchte ich persönlich auch mal ein Tier im Wald sehen und nicht schon von weitem aufschreckend leuchten. 
Und zur Farbe meines Bikes siehe Signatur.


----------



## Flitschbirne (8. August 2012)

@siebenacht: Aber Schwarz ist sowas von 2009, 2011 und 2012


----------



## log11 (8. August 2012)

Schwarz matt ist DIE Farbe.....zumindest für mich.


----------



## Aalex (9. August 2012)

raw ist das neue schwarz


----------



## Wiepjes (9. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Schwarz matt ist DIE Farbe.....zumindest für mich.



Passt zur Mattscheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepo83 (12. August 2012)

Hi Leute ([email protected] Radon-Bikes), 
weiß vllt. jemand ob es das neue slide 150 jetzt auch in anderen Farben (z.B. schwarz) erhältlich sein wird?
Das Rad würd mich schon sehr interessieren, aber die blau/grün Kombi ist nicht ganz mein Fall, also klassisch schwarz wär mir lieber.

Und weiß man auch schon die Ausstatung vom 8.0er, getestet wurde ja bis jetzt erst das Slide 150 9.0.
Mein Preislimit ist aber 2000 also kommt dann wohl nur das neue 8.0er in Frage. Auf der Radon HP steht nur:
 Das Einstiegsmodell 8.0 mit XT-Schaltung ist ab 1.999 zu haben.
Gibts sonst noch Unterschiede zum 9.0er (abgesehen von der Schaltung)?

Gruß pepo


----------



## Erbsen888 (12. August 2012)

Hallo
weiß jemand ob die zr race 26 Zoll Serie genauso wie die neue 29er in einem Orange
kommt
Danke


----------



## cube elite 1 (14. August 2012)

wird es auch ein neues Stage geben????


----------



## log11 (14. August 2012)

Das Stage solls wohl 2013 nicht mehr geben hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Obs stimmt, keine Ahnung.
Mich würde speziell mal das Skeen interessieren und welche Veränderungen da geplant sind. Radon hatte ja hier mal geschrieben daß es 2013 als Skeen 29" erscheint. 
Bleibt uns nur jeden morgen gespannt auf radon-bike.de die News zu studieren.


----------



## cubation (14. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Das Stage solls wohl 2013 nicht mehr geben hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Obs stimmt, keine Ahnung.
> Mich würde speziell mal das Skeen interessieren und welche Veränderungen da geplant sind. Radon hatte ja hier mal geschrieben daß es 2013 als Skeen 29" erscheint.
> Bleibt uns nur jeden morgen gespannt auf radon-bike.de die News zu studieren.



... es erscheint alles in 29 Zoll. Bleibt nur noch abzuwarten wann die ersten Kinderräder in 29 Zoll gefertig werden. 

:kotz:


----------



## log11 (14. August 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> ... es erscheint alles in 29 Zoll. Bleibt nur noch abzuwarten wann die ersten Kinderräder in 29 Zoll gefertig werden.
> 
> :kotz:



das glaube ich kaum.....


----------



## Max_V (15. August 2012)

Hab jetzt bei einem anderen Hersteller gelesen, daß er 29" Räder auch bei einem 15" Rahmen einbaut...da sind wir von den Kinderräder nicht mehr weit entfernt!


----------



## log11 (15. August 2012)

Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das Radon ALLE MTB's in 29" für das kommende Modelljahr rausbringen wird.
Das ein 15" Rahmen mit 29" Rädern merkwürdig aussieht ist dabei unstrittig. Meiner Meinung nach macht das erst ab 18" Sinn und sieht von den Proportionen erst "gängig" aus, wenn der Fahrer/ die Fahrerin >1,75m ist.


----------



## cubation (15. August 2012)

...das war sarkastisch gemeint. 

Wer weiß wenn ich um die 1,90m wäre, würde ich mich sicher über 29 Roll freuen. Aber dem ist nicht so. 


Thomas


----------



## Chaser84 (15. August 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren welche Modelle als 650B Version kommen werden? Alle anderen Größen machen für mich keinen Sinn mehr und ich wollte nicht unbedingt auf eine andere Marke umsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (15. August 2012)

29? 650B? WTF?
Ich bleib bei den guten alten 26ern!


----------



## Chaser84 (15. August 2012)

Für größere und schwerere Leute eignen sich aber 650B besser. Im übrigen hatten auch die beiden Silbermedaillien Gewinner 650Bs ;-)


----------



## c0rtez (15. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das Radon ALLE MTB's in 29" für das kommende Modelljahr rausbringen wird.
> Das ein 15" Rahmen mit 29" Rädern merkwürdig aussieht ist dabei unstrittig. Meiner Meinung nach macht das erst ab 18" Sinn und sieht von den Proportionen erst "gängig" aus, wenn der Fahrer/ die Fahrerin >1,75m ist.



ich kann dem optisch absolut gar nichts abgewinnen selbst bei 20" oder 22" rahmen..... absolut hässlich


----------



## log11 (15. August 2012)

Naja die Geschmäcker sind verschieden....zum Glück. Sonst würden alle mit dem selben Bike rumfahren. Hab vorhin mal nen Blick in die "Bike" geworfen.
Ist allerdings schon verblüffend das kommendes Jahr wirklich überwiegend 29"er im Marathon und HT Bereich rauskommen....und das bei den meisten Herstellern.


----------



## Max_V (15. August 2012)

Ist ja ok, aber liebe Hersteller, lasst uns wählen und setzt uns nicht NUR 29" vor... 
Da es ja hauptsächlich um zwei max. drei Kategorien geht.


----------



## Aalex (16. August 2012)

dann ruf doch mal alle hersteller an und frag was noch im regal liegt wie blei.. das sind alles 26er. kein mensch will das haben

29er sind alle durch die bank ausverkauft, seit monaten schon.


----------



## Chaser84 (16. August 2012)

Das ist richtig, deswegen wird es Zeit das 650Bs kommen, damit man man nicht unbedingt ein 29er kaufen muss!


----------



## Flitschbirne (16. August 2012)

Irgendwie komisch. Wenn man den neuesten Trends glauben schenken darf ist 26 Zoll nur noch für Dirt-Bikes, Allmountain-Bikes und Downhill-Bikes sinnvoll oder was?


----------



## Max_V (16. August 2012)

Komisch, nun verstehe ich nicht warum ich überhaupt mit einem 26" jemals fahren und Spaß haben konnte. Jedenfalls Danke, daß ihr mir die Augen geöffnet habt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (16. August 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Komisch, nun verstehe ich nicht warum ich überhaupt mit einem 26" jemals fahren und Spaß haben konnte. Jedenfalls Danke, daß ihr mir die Augen geöffnet habt!



Verdammt, jetzt wo Du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf!


----------



## friesenspiess (16. August 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Komisch, nun verstehe ich nicht warum ich überhaupt mit einem 26" jemals fahren und Spaß haben konnte. Jedenfalls Danke, daß ihr mir die Augen geöffnet habt!


 Naja, Lothar Matthäus hatte auch mit Liliana Spaß bevor ihm Frau Tuczynsca die Augen geöffnet hat... das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten


----------



## filiale (16. August 2012)

Die technischen Möglichkeiten sind Status Heute weitestgehend ausgeschöpft. Wenn ich das jetzt mal rein durch die Marketingbrille betrachte, bedeutet es, dass es keinen Grund mehr gibt sich ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Daher muß etwas komplett neues her, sonst wird nichts mehr verkauft, die Hersteller brauchen Umsatz, sonst gibt es igendwann keine Hersteller mehr (ich drücke das ganz bewußt übertrieben aus).

Ich finde die 29er viel zu globig, die Vorteile die per Marketing angepriesen werden sind möglicherweise meßbar, theoretisch auch vorhanden, aber in der Praxis wirken sie sich nur geringst aus. Durch ein 29er wird es keine neuen Weltmeister geben, das hätten die auch mit einem 26er geschafft.

Egal, hauptsache dem Biker wird vermittelt er sei jetzt noch schneller und besser unterwegs. Der Glaube versetzt Berge


----------



## Kruemelmonster (16. August 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Die technischen Möglichkeiten sind Status Heute weitestgehend ausgeschöpft. Wenn ich das jetzt mal rein durch die Marketingbrille betrachte, bedeutet es, dass es keinen Grund mehr gibt sich ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Daher muß etwas komplett neues her, sonst wird nichts mehr verkauft, die Hersteller brauchen Umsatz, sonst gibt es igendwann keine Hersteller mehr (ich drücke das ganz bewußt übertrieben aus).



Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: Einige Komponenten und Zubehörteile können nicht weiterverwendet werden und müssen auch neu auf den Markt geworfen werden.

Die Marketingfuzzis haben noch immer Wege gefunden, einem was anzudrehen.


----------



## Chaser84 (16. August 2012)

@ Max_V

Stimmt, deswegen fährst du bestimmt auch noch nen 20 Jahre altes Stahlbike, weil warum was besseres kaufen, fährt ja auch?


----------



## Max_V (16. August 2012)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> @ Max_V
> 
> Stimmt, deswegen fährst du bestimmt auch noch nen 20 Jahre altes Stahlbike, weil warum was besseres kaufen, fährt ja auch?



Ja fast. Mein 3tes Bike in 16 Jahren. Dann schon immer ein neues Modell und ja es war immer eine Verbesserung. Aber mir liegt 29" nicht, habe div. Bikes probegefahren und will einfach keines! Egal wie sehr es die Werbung pusht. Ich finde ich komme mit 26" gleich überall hinauf und herunter den meine Grenze setzt nicht 29" oder 26" sondern mein Kopf und mein Körper. Und selbst die Profis sind früher noch jeden Wettkampf gefahren ohne Abzusteigen und zu sagen, da sind die Grenzen vom 26 erreicht es ist nur mehr mit 29" fahrbar. Ja, ok vielleicht sind die eine halbe oder gar eine Sec. pro Runde schneller, aber ich fahre nicht um Hundertstel sondern rein aus dem Spaß am fahren. Deshalb finde ich das erzwingen eines Trends um jeden Preis einfach falsch. 
... und da es mit optisch und praktisch auch besser gefällt, hätte ich (und gaaaaaanz viele Leute denken da so wie ich) einfach gerne die Wahl.

Mir ist ehrlich egal ob du 26" oder 29" fahrst oder welches Teil du am Bike hast. Wichtig ist doch einfach nur, daß du es so willst, daß es dir gefällt, daß es dir praktisch erscheint, daß du damit umgehen kannst, oder nicht?


P.s. Falls deine Frage auf meine Profiläußerung "Endlich meinen Traum" abziehlt..... Weil ich sehr lange mit Radon verhandeln, diskutieren und warten musste bis ich meinen Customumbau bekam.




filiale schrieb:


> Die technischen Möglichkeiten sind Status Heute  weitestgehend ausgeschöpft. Wenn ich das jetzt mal rein durch die  Marketingbrille betrachte, bedeutet es, dass es keinen Grund mehr gibt  sich ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Daher muß etwas komplett neues her, sonst  wird nichts mehr verkauft, die Hersteller brauchen Umsatz, sonst gibt  es igendwann keine Hersteller mehr (ich drücke das ganz bewußt  übertrieben aus).
> 
> Ich finde die 29er viel zu globig, die Vorteile die per Marketing  angepriesen werden sind möglicherweise meßbar, theoretisch auch  vorhanden, aber in der Praxis wirken sie sich nur geringst aus. Durch  ein 29er wird es keine neuen Weltmeister geben, das hätten die auch mit  einem 26er geschafft.
> 
> Egal, hauptsache dem Biker wird vermittelt er sei jetzt noch schneller und besser unterwegs. Der Glaube versetzt Berge



Ja genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (16. August 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Ja fast. Mein 3tes Bike in 16 Jahren. Dann schon immer ein neues Modell und ja es war immer eine Verbesserung. Aber mir liegt 29" nicht, habe div. Bikes probegefahren und will einfach keines! Egal wie sehr es die Werbung pusht. Ich finde ich komme mit 26" gleich überall hinauf und herunter den meine Grenze setzt nicht 29" oder 26" sondern mein Kopf und mein Körper. Und selbst die Profis sind früher noch jeden Wettkampf gefahren ohne Abzusteigen und zu sagen, da sind die Grenzen vom 26 erreicht es ist nur mehr mit 29" fahrbar. Ja, ok vielleicht sind die eine halbe oder gar eine Sec. pro Runde schneller, aber ich fahre nicht um Hundertstel sondern rein aus dem Spaß am fahren. Deshalb finde ich das erzwingen eines Trends um jeden Preis einfach falsch.
> ... und da es mit optisch und praktisch auch besser gefällt, hätte ich (und gaaaaaanz viele Leute denken da so wie ich) einfach gerne die Wahl.
> 
> Mir ist ehrlich egal ob du 26" oder 29" fahrst oder welches Teil du am Bike hast. Wichtig ist doch einfach nur, daß du es so willst, daß es dir gefällt, daß es dir praktisch erscheint, daß du damit umgehen kannst, oder nicht?





 Gruß Matze


----------



## hepp (17. August 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> dann ruf doch mal alle hersteller an und frag was noch im regal liegt wie blei.. das sind alles 26er. kein mensch will das haben
> 
> 29er sind alle durch die bank ausverkauft, seit monaten schon.



 Sieht ja so aus, als ob nur noch 29er verkauft bzw. gekauft werden. Ich frage mich nur, wo sind die ganzen Massen an neuen Rädern denn unterwegs? Im Wald begegnen sie mir nämlich nicht, hier dominieren nach vor die 26er. Tatsächlich brauche ich noch nicht mal alle Finger einer Hand um die wenigen zu zählen, die mir bis jetzt begegnet sind.  Es kommt mir ein bisschen so vor, als ob auch in Sachen Verkaufszahlen ordentlich übertrieben wird, um den Leuten zu suggerieren: Du musst ganz schnell aufspringen, sonst verpasst du den Zug! Und sieh nur, was gaaanz viele andere bereits gekauft haben, muss doch super sein
  Ich habe nichts gegen technischen Fortschritt und will auch gar nicht bestreiten, dass 29er in bestimmten Bereichen durchaus ihre Vorzüge haben können, wobei ich glaube, dass man gerade für die Laufräder deutlich mehr Geld ausgeben muss, damit diese - durch fehlende Steifigkeit und Mehrgewicht-  die theoretischen Vorteile nicht wieder eindampfen.
  Aber wie Max hätte auch ich gerne die Wahl. Deshalb nervt mich die ungeheure Penetranz mit der versucht wird mir einzureden, dass ich, (fast) egal welchen Radtyp ich fahre, an einem 29er nicht mehr vorbei komme. Und für alle, die sich jenseits der 160 mm Federweg bewegen oder die ein 29er einfach unproportioniert und hässlich finden, steht schon das 27er in den Startlöchern, um auch noch die letzten dazu zu bewegen sich endlich ein neues Rad zu kaufen. Und spätestens bei dieser Radgröße kann mir keiner mehr erzählen, es sei ein Quantensprung in ein ganz neues Zeitalter des Mountainbikes. Komisch nur, dass man 20 Jahre benötigt hat rauszufinden, dass ein 26er doch die falsche Laufradgröße ist.


----------



## filiale (17. August 2012)

hepp schrieb:


> ... Komisch nur, dass man 20 Jahre benötigt hat rauszufinden, dass ein 26er doch die falsche Laufradgröße ist.



Das macht ein gutes Marketing aus


----------



## siebenacht (17. August 2012)

Ich find dieses gegenseitige Überzeugenwollen müßig, wenn jemand ein 29er besser findet, soll er sich eins kaufen. Die haben auch auf bestimmten Strecken einen Vorteil, auf anderen wieder nicht. Ist auch immer wieder interessant, wenn in den Bikemagazinen der ultimative Test zwischen 26er und 29er (nun noch zusätzlich 650B) angekündigt wird und am Ende kein wirklicher Sieger feststeht. Man will eben keiner Sparte den Markt versauen.
Gruß 78


----------



## hepp (17. August 2012)

Ich bin grundsätzlich Deiner Meinung, ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen 29er und würde auch niemanden überzeugen wollen dieses oder jenes zu kaufen. Jeder soll das Rad fahren, das ihm persönlich am besten gefällt bzw. für ihn Sinn macht. Wie Du, wie ich finde, richtig bemerkt hast, fördern die Tests 26er vs. 29er irgendwie keinen echten Sieger zu Tage. Ich finde aber genau dieser Umstand wird irgendwie verschleiert und das 29er scheint trotzdem das bessere Rad zu sein. Ich kann mich halt des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass hier seitens der Fachzeitschriften bewusst eine neue Radklasse und damit ein neuer Markt etabliert werden soll. Letztlich sichert man sich so ja auch seine eigne Daseinsberechtigung als Fachzeitschrift.


----------

